# "The Legend of bruce Lee" (2008)



## Michael89 (Feb 8, 2014)

First of all, I'd like to say I have huge respect for Jeet Kune Do. I just watching it yesterday and I'm on episode 16. My question for anyone who watch this show. I want to know what is a fictional or what didn't happened in Bruce Lee's life?


----------



## Transk53 (Feb 23, 2014)

Michael89 said:


> First of all, I'd like to say I have huge respect for Jeet Kune Do. I just watching it yesterday and I'm on episode 16. My question for anyone who watch this show. I want to know what is a fictional or what didn't happened in Bruce Lee's life?



Thanks for at least highlighting the series. Think I'll buy that series.


----------



## wingchun100 (Mar 6, 2014)

Michael89 said:


> First of all, I'd like to say I have huge respect for Jeet Kune Do. I just watching it yesterday and I'm on episode 16. My question for anyone who watch this show. I want to know what is a fictional or what didn't happened in Bruce Lee's life?



Is that the long-running TV series they produced in Hong Kong? I have yet to catch that.


----------



## Transk53 (Mar 13, 2014)

wingchun100 said:


> Is that the long-running TV series they produced in Hong Kong? I have yet to catch that.



Clicky


----------



## wingchun100 (Mar 13, 2014)

Transk53 said:


> Clicky



Yep, that is exactly the one I thought it was.


----------



## FizzyCal (May 5, 2014)

Just like the title says,  "legends". These episodes are made for entertainment not biographical.


----------

